# nintendo has (finally) confirmed that there is new acnh content in the works!



## xara (Jun 17, 2021)

i know that quite a few of us myself included were left disappointed when e3 came and went without any animal crossing news. however, while this might not seem like much, doug bowser (the president of nintendo america) has recently confirmed in an interview that there _is_, in fact, new acnh content in the works atm. no further details were provided but since this gave me some much needed hope for this game’s future, i figured i’d share to maybe give you guys some hope as well . i’m still not sure what there is to come — maybe 2.0, maybe not. regardless, all i wanted was for nintendo to say something. _anything_. our community has been without news for so long and _that_ is what made me anxious the most. i know this won’t relieve everyone nor will it make up for the months of silence and nintendo’s other errors, but i’m just glad to know that this game hasn’t been abandoned and that there _is_ more to come.





__





						One moment, please...
					





					t.co


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 17, 2021)

It's better than nothing, as long as he doesn't mean "We'll keep bringing you the holidays"


----------



## Firesquids (Jun 17, 2021)

God I hope they add mini games to play with friends, there's so little to do in multiplayer


----------



## Moritz (Jun 17, 2021)

Firesquids said:


> God I hope they add mini games to play with friends, there's so little to do in multiplayer


This is the one real thing I care about us getting. 
I dont think we will but its the one main thing the game misses.
We have lots to get on with when playing alone but there is zero reason to play with friends outside of trading. You go to their island and... that's it. There is nothing to do that you can't do on your own island. And nothing that is made better from having friends over.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> It's better than nothing, as long as he doesn't mean "We'll keep bringing you the holidays"


Hopefully bowser met actual content but still that is good news that Nintendo is aware that many were disappointed with them


----------



## Bulbadragon (Jun 17, 2021)

Personally I'm hoping for the return of features from older games that added small bits of daily game play (Brewster, Katrina) in addition to more in depth gameplay. Some days I only want to play for 30 minutes and do my daily tasks, and having a fortune told and some coffee would be a great addition for that. But, on the days that I want to play longer, I agree we are lacking those. I hope we get the return of multiplayer mini games and well as some new solo game features. 

I think NH has a good foundation, but it is a bit barren currently past the decorating and crafting. I am cautiously optimistic about things to come. Here's hoping the updates they're talking about aren't just unlocking the holidays each year with a couple new items. I'd really love to see new gameplay features, both in depth and simple.


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2021)

Was so hyped to read that earlier!! Please be a tortimer island variant


----------



## kemdi (Jun 17, 2021)

> however, while this might not seem like much, doug bowser (the president of nintendo america) has recently confirmed in an interview that there _is_, in fact, new acnh content in the works atm. no further details were provided but since finding out about this gave me some much-needed hope for this game’s future


Why there was ever any doubt about this I'll never understand. But if it calms everyone down, its good to hear, I guess.


----------



## Corrie (Jun 17, 2021)

Gotta give them credit for actually saying something! Good for them! 

I just hope it's something more than holiday activities that you complete in 20 mins. Bring us a big, exciting chunk!


----------



## Jacob (Jun 17, 2021)

kemdi said:


> Why there was ever any doubt about this I'll never understand. But if it calms everyone down, its good to hear, I guess.


I think the doubt came from people thinking there might only be holiday updates from here on out as thats all we’ve been getting. Doug specifically said something about new ‘activities’ or something along those lines which is a pretty new thing to hear !


----------



## kemdi (Jun 17, 2021)

Jacob said:


> I think the doubt came from people thinking there might only be holiday updates from here on out as thats all we’ve been getting. Doug specifically said something about new ‘activities’ or something along those lines which is a pretty new thing to hear !


True. Different folks, different perspectives, so I can sympathize, but I mean...it was obvious.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 17, 2021)

Basically thats them saying "Hey we heard you, so we are still working on the updates so it will come soon" I don't know how "Soon" it will be considering that how long its taken them to respond, but at least they aware of it. Better late than never I guess.


----------



## JellyBeans (Jun 17, 2021)

it's definitely reassuring to know we're likely getting some kind of update that isn't purely seasonal! the word "activities" has sparked something in me but i know that "plans going forward" means i need to curb my enthusiasm for probably at least a little while


----------



## azurill (Jun 17, 2021)

It really is appreciated that they did say we would get more content. I’m curious what it could mean. Will it be something big like tortimers island or still some small updates just adding more items to existing events. Not going to get my hopes up until we learn more about what content we might get.


----------



## Croconaw (Jun 17, 2021)

I’m hoping for the return of Copper and Booker.


----------



## Lemurian (Jun 17, 2021)

He was very vague, so I hope he's not just telling us what we want to hear. It would be nice to have something truly new added and not a holiday.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 17, 2021)

Lemurian said:


> He was very vague, so I hope he's not just telling us what we want to hear. It would be nice to have something truly new added and not a holiday.


This is just PR talk, meaning that its a way to tell everyone that they are working on it and they just want to clear the air for anyone who was thinking that they didn't care. Its a Cliché thing that companies do.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 17, 2021)

Yeah a discord I follow showed this mention. The part about 'fun activities' makes me wonder if it implies updates to multiplayer. Not that I'm holding my breath on anything, but hearing them even mention it is good news in my opinion.



kemdi said:


> Why there was ever any doubt about this I'll never understand. But if it calms everyone down, its good to hear, I guess.


I learned not to assume anything. Smash Ultimate is a disaster compared to Smash4's online mode. They changed so much that shouldn't had been done and even though fans asked for QoL fixes and patches to the awful online system they have in place, they've just left it as it is. Now hardly anyone plays randomly online and goes for arenas with friends. (Which is still not as good as Smash4's friend arenas.)


----------



## Serabee (Jun 17, 2021)

I mean, that's great, but it just confirms what we already knew. Nintendo promised AT LEAST two years of content updates, and it's been just over a year. I mean, sure, I had been hoping for an update at E3- but I certainly wasn't getting my hopes up for it because it was never guaranteed. Nintendo has a ton of games, not all of them are going to be discussed at E3. 

Though I will admit the mention of new "content and activities" has me excited- that definitely sounds like more then just seasonal updates. But I'm not going to get too excited until we have dates and details for what's coming. That's not to say I doubt it's coming, I'm sure it will. But we just have to be patient. And as we saw with E3, the quickest way to get disappointed is to make assumptions.

	Post automatically merged: Jun 17, 2021



RoxasFan20 said:


> This is just PR talk, meaning that its a way to tell everyone that they are working on it and they just want to clear the air for anyone who was thinking that they didn't care. Its a Cliché thing that companies do.


I mean, I've heard of companies and bosses making clear and direct promises of content.
Then discovering they can't deliver on their grand ideas.
And then fans get EVEN ANGRIER then they are with vague promises.

So, yah. I'd rather have vague promises then them getting my hopes up with specific promises and not delivering.


TheDuke55 said:


> I learned not to assume anything. Smash Ultimate is a disaster compared to Smash4's online mode. They changed so much that shouldn't had been done and even though fans asked for QoL fixes and patches to the awful online system they have in place, they've just left it as it is. Now hardly anyone plays randomly online and goes for arenas with friends. (Which is still not as good as Smash4's friend arenas.)


Like I said, I'm not assuming anything either. But I'm willing to believe promises, like updates. What's in the updates will be anyone's guess- but there WILL be updates.
I don't play Smash Ultimate much (I'm just not very good), but did they directly promise any of things you were hoping for?


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 17, 2021)

I will confess something because this is how I really feel and why I lashed out on this thread.  I know its just that its been over 3 months since we had a major update the last one we had was back in March with the Mario update and Sanrio Update and that was the last time we saw a trailer. Thats why I was getting fed up of seeing seasonal items only and just small updates to existing events. It was starting to get on my nerves. Everyday I kept on telling myself "I swear they better not give us more seasonal updates" and then they just kept doing it. 

I come to realize that this is what they will do every month. Someone was saying that they could sneak a QOL update which is something that they don't mention but other players noticed. I noticed that after the Sanrio update they did give us 50 additional extras slots for designs and added new features to the dream suite to make it easier. That is what I was hoping with other updates these past 3 months but so far we never got that which is why I got so angry and disappointed and the reason why it finally made me snapped when Nintendo failed to say anything about AC at E3.

But now I learned something. Its best not to get your hopes up otherwise will be disappointing. I did too much of that and come to think of it I was just letting myself down more than anything and just made me look so outlandish for what I said. So for now on I am just going to go by whatever Nintendo wants to put in this game. Weather the update is good or bad I will still experience it. If its something that I'm interested in then thats great, but if not I will avoid it and just play something else. I held back this frustration for a long time so thats why it reached the boiling point.


----------



## kemdi (Jun 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> Yeah a discord I follow showed this mention. The part about 'fun activities' makes me wonder if it implies updates to multiplayer. Not that I'm holding my breath on anything, but hearing them even mention it is good news in my opinion.
> 
> 
> I learned not to assume anything. Smash Ultimate is a disaster compared to Smash4's online mode. They changed so much that shouldn't had been done and even though fans asked for QoL fixes and patches to the awful online system they have in place, they've just left it as it is. Now hardly anyone plays randomly online and goes for arenas with friends. (Which is still not as good as Smash4's friend arenas.)


Fair enough. Thats a good point, esp. with Smash. Smashs online modes went from 'bearable but needs improvement' to dowright tragic, for real.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 17, 2021)

In addition to main quote, this bit that preceded it also mentioned Animal Crossing and it being a driver of Switch's online features.



> Outside of an increased appetite for games, he says that there have also been some changes in player behavior during the pandemic. For starters, there’s been a change in who is playing games on the Switch. “Demographics are changing,” Bowser says. That includes more casual players, as well as more women playing on the Switch. (Bowser previously noted a similar audience expansion when the Switch Lite launched in 2019.) Unsurprisingly, those new players are also spending a lot of time using online features. “Animal Crossing: New Horizons again fueled a lot of that,” says Bowser. “But it’s carried through and, for instance, even more recently Monster Hunter Rise has been the source of a lot of online play overall for us.”


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

That’s great that they said something at least. Still not going to get my hopes up to hope for anything specific since I’ve learned from the updates; still was disappointed but not as much as I could have been had I expected anything specific. I honestly don’t blame people for wanting to keep their hopes up though and think that there is nothing wrong with that or being disappointed. I hope when we find out what it is and if there is disappointment, we can be civil about it and not be snide or rude to each other.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 17, 2021)

@Serabee They didn't say anything, but again everyone just assumed they would take what worked with Smash4's online and rework some of the parts that were rough around the edges. Like Smash4 has two different modes. 4fun and 4glory (casual and hardcore/veteran) In these modes you could pick free for all, team, and 1 on 1 only for glory.

But on Ultimate online you don't get a say. You want 1v1? Too bad you get team. You want to casual team battle? To bad you get free for all where someone changed the entire item drop rate to be trophies on high (trophies are like overpowered nukes) and it's just a cheese match so they can farm for gsp points. Which is global smash points and it's just a point system where people pat their butts and try to find any way to change the rule setting to make it easier on them.

You also can't change your fighter once you start. In the other games you could change from ex; Bowser to Mario, but you need to just keep using Bowser or exit out and go back online. There's so much more I can say about it, but this was all stuff they changed that did not need to be changed.

A bit off topic though, so I will leave it at that.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 17, 2021)

Oh no, everyone will get their hopes up for magical updates once again.

Please remember that what the president of Nintendo (and the company as a whole) consider as "new and fun activities to engage with" is 99% not the same what the 25+ million players consider as "new and fun activities to engage with".

For them, being the first Animal Crossing ever to change some yearly events from one year to another (to my knowledge, please correct me if I'm wrong) is the definition of "new and fun activities". It's clear that for some people, that milestone is nothing.

expect only more seasonal items at the inevitable end of july update


----------



## Serabee (Jun 17, 2021)

TheDuke55 said:


> @Serabee They didn't say anything, but again everyone just assumed they would take what worked with Smash4's online and rework some of the parts that were rough around the edges. Like Smash4 has two different modes. 4fun and 4glory (casual and hardcore/veteran) In these modes you could pick free for all, team, and 1 on 1 only for glory.
> 
> But on Ultimate online you don't get a say. You want 1v1? Too bad you get team. You want to casual team battle? To bad you get free for all where someone changed the entire item drop rate to be trophies on high (trophies are like overpowered nukes) and it's just a cheese match so they can farm for gsp points. Which is global smash points and it's just a point system where people pat their butts and try to find any way to change the rule setting to make it easier on them.
> 
> ...


Yah, that sounds like it stinks. But, again, if it's not promised... I've learned not to assume. (also, from my experience with Smash games, my favorite parts of each game tend to be removed in the next... so I've ESPECIALLY learned not to assume)

That's not because I don't have hope or anything, but I've been burnt before with assumptions, and I finally realized it's the fastest way to get disappointed. Whereas I haven't been disappointed by a single ACNH update yet, because I didn't assume anything about them. Even holiday and minor event announcements can be fun when you haven't gotten your hopes up!
I mean, I definitely have a "wishlist" for this game. But, at this point, I'm prepared to be happily surprised to see any of the things I want introduced... as opposed to getting upset when the next update doesn't include them.


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

This time I think I'm just gonna wait and see what the next update has instead of being disappointed when nothing comes


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 17, 2021)

Croconaw said:


> For them, being the first Animal Crossing ever to change some yearly events from one year to another (to my knowledge, please correct me if I'm wrong) is the definition of "new and fun activities". It's clear that for some people, that milestone is nothing.



This is what I think they think when they say "New and fun"


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404785807429414914


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> This is what I think they think when they say "New and fun"
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1404785807429414914


But that's not really new the furniture in the pictures are already in the game......


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 17, 2021)

@Koopadude100 The tweet is referring to the 2 Summer/Winter solstice pieces you can buy off the Nook app. I don't believe any of the other stuff is new, it's just an assortment of pieces from other times/diy.


----------



## RollingAntony (Jun 17, 2021)

Koopadude100 said:


> But that's not really new the furniture in the pictures are already in the game......


If you haven't traded with anyone, the Sunflower Rug/Aurora Wall are new to each hemisphere this time around.


----------



## Yorli (Jun 17, 2021)

Pre- E3 I probably would have been happy with just Brewster in an update but now they better have quality of life updates, shop upgrades, Katrina, Gracie Grace and multiplayer games!


----------



## Rosch (Jun 17, 2021)

It's great to get some bit of reassurance and acknowledgement. Definitely looking forward to those "_new and fun activities to engage with_".


----------



## Lanstar (Jun 17, 2021)

The fact that he specifically said 'new and fun activities' as opposed to the more broad term, 'updates' piques my interest... Was there a trailer that actually considered an older 'activity' by name a new one? Because my recollection is the past couple updates were simply shown as 'updates' to existing activities, and weren't marketed as 'new activities' by name.


----------



## magicalgrrrlz (Jun 17, 2021)

Tbh that doesn't really mean anything like yea oc there's gonna be stuff later  but like what will it be?? People want actual info


----------



## Glake (Jun 17, 2021)

What did I tell yall? lol..


----------



## Rosch (Jun 17, 2021)

Lanstar said:


> The fact that he specifically said 'new and fun activities' as opposed to the more broad term, 'updates' piques my interest... Was there a trailer that actually considered an older 'activity' by name a new one? Because my recollection is the past couple updates were simply shown as 'updates' to existing activities, and weren't marketed as 'new activities' by name.


I'm not really answering your question but, allow me to list down the stuff that were discovered in the recent datamine (ver1.10).

Evidence of fence customization
_mRemakeFence_ and _mRemakeFenceScale_ were added to the bymls. "Remake" indicates customization.
*My thoughts:* If they expanded and gave us more options for customization, then that's going to be A LOT of work with redecorating my island. I have hundreds of fences...

Evidence of museum cafe
_IdrMuseumEnt03_ and _IdrMuseumCafe_ are now in the indoor camera params. This basically means that there are camera settings for an indoor cafe, just like how every building have their own camera settings.
*My thoughts:* In New Leaf, we can work at the cafe. I hope we can do it again.

New unused tool strings
_SpnR _(SpanneR), _DStk _(DishStack), _GlDr _(Glass Drink), _Cnut _(Coconut), _Pitc _(Pitcher), _Trwl _(Trowel), _STWN, CoCa, TaDr_, and _SnBa_. The last 4 strings are currently unidentified. But to put it simply, these are basically objects that villagers & NPCs can hold.

"Business Mode"
There's a dummy code in the wardrobe eventflow for "BusinessMode" ( _flow DummyDemo_BusinessMode_ ). Currently unused, but I believe this points to villagers changing to specific outfits, much like how they change outfits when it rains or when working out.
*My thoughts:* Few months ago, I posted something about earlier datamined info where villagers wearing hospital, school and swimming gear were found in the code. It might be related to this. With the evidence of the cafe, the unused tool strings, and this one, I have a theory that villagers may be having part-time jobs such as working on a cafe or being a mechanic, gardener, etc. Or they simply are given more activities. If my part-time job theory is real, I hope this extends to us too.

New cooking related stuff
_CookingRecipeID _was removed from ItemParam, and _CaptureCookingIcon _was added. _mFoodPowerN _and _mFoodPowerT _are in the bymls. Currently unknown what this does.
*My thoughts:* Last year in Turkey Day, we thought we can finally cook. Maybe this time we finally can. There's also the remaining crops that are yet to be added (Tomato, Wheat, Sugar Cane, Potato, Carrot).

Older bits of datamined info
Lottie had her melody parameters (the jingle that plays when you talk to them) updated several updates ago. The Sanrio characters also had their melody parameter updated shortly before they were added back.
Katrina and Shrunk had their params updated, much like Brewster.
The _Shrunk Funk Shuffle_ reaction is in the code. There was also mention of unused code of Shrunk teaching reactions to the player.

Currently, there are no evidence of Kapp'n and other missing NPCs, gyroids, new islands, multiplayer games, and returning furniture. But only time will tell.


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 17, 2021)

It may or may not mean we’ll get crazy amounts of good stuff, but I’m just glad that they know that their fans are watching them and they hear them. I mean, it’s better than them not saying anything at all.


----------



## Neprezi (Jun 17, 2021)

That's cool, but where's mother 3 doug? /s


----------



## Dunquixote (Jun 17, 2021)

Glake said:


> What did I tell yall? lol..



People are allowed to discuss how they feel. Whether the outcome is obvious or not. Nothing wrong with having some hope. If it bothers you, you can always block or skip the thread.


----------



## BalloonFight (Jun 17, 2021)

I'm really just hoping for a shop upgrade, 1 cool new NPC to return, and some more furniture sets. Doubtful all 3 of these will come (although the shop upgrade... must(?!) come at some point..)


----------



## Maymeows16 (Jun 17, 2021)

Hopefully the next "big update" will have Zelda Amiibo characters and items return =[ 
Sanrio was in March so I thought they'd be out around this time


----------



## Glake (Jun 17, 2021)

Dunquixote said:


> People are allowed to discuss how they feel. Whether the outcome is obvious or not. Nothing wrong with having some hope. If it bothers you, you can always block or skip the thread.



Relax, it's not that serious. It's just funny how the ACNH E3 thread was complete doomer mode, and Nintendo comes out and reassures fans basically the following day.


----------



## BluebearL (Jun 17, 2021)

I am very relieved to see that the game isn't going to be abandoned! I don't have very high hopes for the future of ACNH, I would honestly prefer a New Leaf port to the Switch but time will tell what happens to NH. I don't think it is a terrible game, but I don't want to get my hopes up for the missing content returning only to receive a few minor items in the next update. Terraforming and tedious design isn't my thing, so here's hoping to Brewster and perhaps the return of some other NPCS as well. I used to think it would be crazy if we were to only get 1 nooks upgrade and only 2 stores total, but it would seem that is the direction this game is taking.


----------



## Flicky (Jun 17, 2021)

It's great to get official confirmation, but I'll still keep my expectations low. The last time I got my hopes up after an announcement for another game, their idea of 'exciting news' turned out not to be the much-awaited sequel to the game we'd played, nor any DLC, but them porting the same game to a dying console.

That being said... I would really love to have something new in the game, other than the odd bit of new furniture here and there.


----------



## MiniPocketWorld (Jun 17, 2021)

Do we know yet if every holiday will be the same as last year's? If the activity is different or if there are new seasonal items, that may be what they are referring to as new and fun activities to engage with. I mean, what if they just add a multi player aspect to that?


----------



## King koopa (Jun 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do we know yet if every holiday will be the same as last year's? If the activity is different or if there are new seasonal items, that may be what they are referring to as new and fun activities to engage with. I mean, what if they just add a multi player aspect to that?


Well all the other events from last year are basically the same so probably.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 17, 2021)

MiniPocketWorld said:


> Do we know yet if every holiday will be the same as last year's? If the activity is different or if there are new seasonal items, that may be what they are referring to as new and fun activities to engage with. I mean, what if they just add a multi player aspect to that?



We don't really know. They did tweak a few things and added new furniture with Bunny Day & Wedding Month. so I guess it may be possible that they will do the same with other holidays. Maybe more raffle items in the Fireworks Festival, return of the Creepy set for Halloween... we can't tell.


----------



## Pokeking (Jun 17, 2021)

I do wish they had mentioned New Horizons even a little bit, even to show a little clip and say to stay tuned to X date for the reveal of a trailer for more info.


----------



## StarlitGlitch (Jun 17, 2021)

I am glad that they at least commented on the situation. Hopefully "activities" will mean something like mini games down the road but we'll see.

Speaking of adding items for the fireworks show... I just realized that roman candles aren't in NH. I know they're similar to sparklers but we've had both in the past so maybe they'll add them back.


----------



## TheWildShadow55 (Jun 17, 2021)

The fact they specifically said new activities actually has me somewhat excited. I didn't think they were going to completely abandon the game so soon, but this makes me happy. Before anyone comes at me saying "iTs JuSt Pr StUfF" let me have hope and again, they were more specific than just "updates", so consider that


----------



## Matt0106 (Jun 17, 2021)

Maymeows16 said:


> Hopefully the next "big update" will have Zelda Amiibo characters and items return =[
> Sanrio was in March so I thought they'd be out around this time


This. I actually just bought an 8-Bit Link amiibo today since that was the final Zelda character I needed to have all four, despite not even knowing when the villagers will arrive 

Also even though Aonuma said there will be no Zelda 35th campaign, it would only make sense to drop the villagers this year.


----------



## peachycrossing9 (Jun 18, 2021)

Hmmm, I'm still keeping my expectations very low. Like the lowest they have ever been.   

I don't expect much from whatever is coming next. I'm at the point where I don't even care, and I'm just going to keep playing the game for what it is. It's nice to know they haven't completely abandoned the game, like I honestly thought they had after no E3 mention.


----------



## wolfie1 (Jun 18, 2021)

So they realized the backlash was enormous when there was nothing at E3 to show for Animal Crossing and they decided to release a statement to "reassure" fans on the following day. How about you include that in the presentation and reassure them on the spot instead of leaving them feeling like they've been slapped to the face? Lmao, I just don't understand anymore what the hell they're doing.

On the other hand, I have no expectations for these "fun and new activities to engage with" since it's clear what's fun for them isn't what most players would consider as such. I stopped playing every day four months ago or so and they still haven't released anything that's made me want to play more than two days in a row. Can't wait for the "new" Fireworks season.


----------



## LittleMissPanda (Jun 18, 2021)

I think it's funny there was so much outrage over acnh getting no mention in E3 when really, it's going to receive its own little direct thingie. Like if there was ever any real doubt. It's just a matter of time. I get people are fed up with waiting for the "BIG" update, and it's great to share our opinions/hopes/dreams for a franchise we care about, but seeing the sheer amount of sorrow and anger that came about it (and still kind of is) was still funny to me.

It's like Nintendo realized "oh that's right...acnh is still a thing we're doing. Let's make a quick mention of it."

Needless to say, I'll be keeping my expectations devastatingly low with this one, as I have been with every "new and exciting" update aka stuff that should have already been in the base game.


----------



## Millysaurusrexjr (Jun 18, 2021)

Heck yeah!! I am stoked. Also I find it funny that the Nintendo America president's last name is Bowser


----------



## rainadash (Jun 18, 2021)

I think they've already used the word 'activities' many times in their tweets , and it seems to mean shaking trees for resources, chopping for bamboo, fishing and bug hunting, farming pumpkins, and diy hunting. The 'new', 'fun', and 'engage' parts have me curious though. So apparently we're getting new activities aside from these. If nook shopping is considered an activity, then that should hopefully mean we aren't getting only seasonal shopping items.


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 18, 2021)

Rosch said:


> I'm not really answering your question but, allow me to list down the stuff that were discovered in the recent datamine (ver1.10).
> 
> Evidence of fence customization
> _mRemakeFence_ and _mRemakeFenceScale_ were added to the bymls. "Remake" indicates customization.
> ...



Thanks for the reminder. If there is a v2.0-like update, it sounds like it could be great if it's implementing all from that list. If Lottie is returning, I hope it can bring HHD features. Designing the villagers' interiors would be the cherry on top for this game.

Looking forward to the next summer update, which I assume will be sometime in July


----------



## Berrymia (Jun 18, 2021)

To not risk any further disappointments I’ll go ahead assuming he means seasonal items you have to order per mail. 
That way I won’t be as disappointed if it comes true or pleasantly surprised if it’s something bigger lol


----------



## anniebell (Jun 18, 2021)

All I want from Nintendo is transparency. Tell us if we’ll see beloved features from past games come back in future. Tell us if we’ll get an actual multiplayer. Idc if they give us dates to expect them on, I just want them to be clear about what their plans are.

Tbh tho, no matter if they give us substantial updates in the future I think the fact that they released an incomplete game and have barely communicated with us has ruined the player experience for way too many people.


----------



## Nintenshel (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm glad they finally realized just how big the ACNH crowd is, 33 million strong,  I think all the po-ed ac fans scared Nintendo haha, but NEW CONTENT! WOOT WOOT!


----------



## satine (Jun 18, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> If Lottie is returning, I hope it can bring HHD features. Designing the villagers' interiors would be the cherry on top for this game.



omggg that would be the CUTEST thing ever. that would make it to where people could design all their villagers' homes according to their island theme ugh now im gonna drool over that lol!! a little HHD shop function where you could work "part time" or something would be so fun.


----------



## TheDuke55 (Jun 18, 2021)

satine said:


> omggg that would be the CUTEST thing ever. that would make it to where people could design all their villagers' homes according to their island theme ugh now im gonna drool over that lol!! a little HHD shop function where you could work "part time" or something would be so fun.


Or like being able to rotate and move furniture with the click and drag outside (to a certain distance on screen) This is all wishful thinking though and I am not holding my breath.


----------



## SirOctopie (Jun 18, 2021)

Thanks for sharing this! <3 I somehow missed AC World's tweet for the article on my dashboard.

"Activities" is a keyword I like to hear, especially if it means *new* activities (or a feature being carried over from ACNL). I hope they add Brewster soon; I cannot see them excluding him for much longer, especially since so many have enjoyed his presence in previous AC titles. Maybe in a northern hemisphere fall/winter update? I also hope Gracie comes back as a Nook's Cranny upgrade, not as the annoying "mash A to clean my car" minigame from the og AC (I say this because NH features island visitors regularly, and I'd hate to see Gracie revert back to being a random visitor who just needs her car cleaned). There was evidence of a future store upgrade in the datamines, so hopefully that update isn't too far away. And while on the topic of datamines, I really want them to add ceiling furniture! I need some fancy chandeliers in my haunted mansion!


----------



## McRibbie (Jun 18, 2021)

Even though I don't think they've given up with the game this soon, it's reassuring to hear that from an official source, and it's ESPECIALLY reassuring to hear that they're planning new activities for the game (which makes sense, as there's a load of interesting new stuff turning up in the datamines recently that backs this statement up)

I'm hoping that this also proves my vague idea of how updates work is true, with the first year being dedicated to the more basic stuff like holidays, the second year being dedicated to fancier stuff like Brewster and Tortimer island, and the third year being dedicated to the most fancy of stuff such as a city island (because I honestly don't think your island's going to become cluttered with shops anymore, and I also don't want multiple NPCs smooshed into the same building like in NL)... but we're honestly going to have to wait until sometime next month to find out!


----------



## Parkai (Jun 18, 2021)

exciting~!


----------



## moo_nieu (Jun 18, 2021)

im pretty excited for this. i dont want to speculate on what the updates could be so i dont get my hopes up for anything specific, but im glad we heard something about new content


----------



## Faux (Jun 18, 2021)

I feel like people are being English professors in here trying to analyze word usage, lol.
Sometimes the curtains are just blue because they are, there's no deeper meaning.

Bowser saying new activities does not necessarily mean anything, guys.  Don't get enthusiastic about something only to end up feeling incredibly disappointed when the updates consist of bug fixes and new items for holidays.  Y'all gotta remember during interviews, people are not prepared to give certain scripted responses, they're not thinking people are going to go around dismantling and dissecting their every word.


----------



## smug villager (Jun 18, 2021)

I'm cautiously optimistic. I just really want more store upgrades, and some old NPCs to return. I miss Copper and Booker, but I don't really know what purpose they'd serve here. I liked Brewster too.

More store upgrades would be nice, and hopefully more furniture sets. It's too bad we don't have Roccoco stuff here, and more big chess pieces. Those were my favorite!


----------



## satine (Jun 19, 2021)

tilde~ said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic. I just really want more store upgrades, and some old NPCs to return. I miss Copper and Booker, but I don't really know what purpose they'd serve here. I liked Brewster too.
> 
> More store upgrades would be nice, and hopefully more furniture sets. It's too bad we don't have Roccoco stuff here, and more big chess pieces. Those were my favorite!



ughhh copper and booker!!!  I feel so sad they didn't implement them as airport police officers/airport security! that would've been a perfect role for them, and it wouldn't have taken up much space. I feel really sad about about that, it would've been perfect and so adorable. PLUS they'd be able to be together again and not be just one or the other!

also -- the fact that they couldn't have at least given the mail pelicans like a small booth in the airport for mail or something?? I used to send mail ALL of the time in all other games because I really liked the post office and thought it was cute. the post card thing isn't cute to me at all, and it feels so lame, I never send mail in NH. but unfortunately I highly doubt they'd ever bring that function back.


----------



## Hsn97 (Jun 19, 2021)

I don’t want to be a downer, but by this point I’m very weary of any promised updates nintendo goes on about. I’ll reserve judgement until it actually happens I think.


----------



## demoness (Jun 19, 2021)

it's the usual canned PR response they use because they know their fanbase tends to treat vague corporate filler like a creative writing prompt. and it's very clear how the game industry operates now.  when you aren't shown consistent updates to a game's content, that is because there aren't consistent plans for consistent updates.  nintendo directs treat the most irrelevant updates as major news for any other game, so i don't believe they would intentionally not capitalize on that trend if there was something the fans could get hyped about.

i'm sure they'll do something at some point.  with any real consistency?  if that were the case, it'd be a little less metroid prime 4 and more super smash.  lol


----------



## Geoni (Jun 19, 2021)

Not sure what's shocking people about this. E3 was about getting information about these new titles and ports out there and selling the pre-orders, not making more people want to buy a game they sold a crap ton of a year ago. If you want to argue for AC because of Smash having a presence, they've already sold a lot of the DLC attached to the new fighter roster rollout which is why they are still obligated to work on it. With Animal Crossing they just left it at 'Free updates for two years' and made no promises on how big those updates would be. That being said I do think people are rightfully expecting a bigger update this Summer, it's been a while and last Summer had one. Sounds like dataminers are showing we're getting a cafe and perhaps cooking attached to the cafe. If Katrina is present she's coming in October I'd think?

I do think at this point what needs to come rather than a new cafe with Brewster is more stuff to do with visiting friends or something similar to the island in New Leaf. 

I think if they ever do end up replicating the tours to have something to do with friends it's just going to be hopping in a plane with Wilbur and replicating some of the past mini games with maybe one or two new ones and that they won't implement any new reward system like medals and instead just give winners varying amounts of nook mile points. And call it a day.


----------



## bleached (Jun 19, 2021)

Hopefully they'll add some worthwhile content - not just holiday celebrations :/ The irregular and boring updates have really pushed me away from New Horizons ngl..


----------



## KayDee (Jun 19, 2021)

I think the perfect final update for this game aside from the store upgrades and gyroids would be an island that you can go to like Tortimer Island to play mini-games with other people and that Kapp’n takes you there through your dock. But, unlike New Leaf with just Tortimer and Kappn’s family on the island, it’s much bigger similar to the city in City Folk and on the island you’ll find the missing NPCs with Brewster’s cafe, Club LOL, Gracie’s store and Katrina’s tent. Also on the island, you get to meet other animals like in City Folk and your previous villagers that will recognize you like in New Leaf’s Main Street.

Some might say that it’s just adding back the old stuff but I think the base game already introduced enough new stuff with the terraforming, crafting, outside decorations, and villager hunting that all it really needs is to bring back everything that we had before. This probably won’t happen but one can always hope


----------



## Bethboj (Jun 19, 2021)

I’m still waiting to be able to run around my island with a coffee in evenings.


----------



## Kuroh (Jun 20, 2021)

I feel like Doug Bowser mentioning "_the 33 million people_" (who play ACNH) sounds like maybe the updates will be significant since it's acknowledging the popularity of the game and how many people are waiting on the game updates.

Although, Nintendo is unpredictable, so who knows... I'm just thinking: maybe since they finally released all of the holiday events that weren't included at launch, we can start to have some different updates now?


----------



## Bugs (Jun 22, 2021)

With the way he said new and fun activities, to me that sounds like business talk. It sounds like it might be another stamp day or wedding season sort of deal rather than anything substantial.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438 (Jun 22, 2021)

I just really hope that Brewster (for my sister) and the cop dogs show up in this latest update. Anything else would be a pleasant surprise for us


----------



## OLoveLy (Jun 22, 2021)

hehehe, can't wait to see the new content in the futur ! C:


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm staying neutral on this. As excited and hopeful I am about the news, I also don't want to make the mistake of setting myself up for disappointment. Anything at this point would be greatly appreciated, while I have preferences of what I'd like to see (mainly Brewster), I am grateful for whatever is given to us. I'm just bummed because the AC series has been my favorite video game series since I was 5 and now I am starting to consider looking at other Switch games to take up in my free time (if anyone has recommendations please let me know).

EDIT: Just purchased Stardew Valley to try out  very excited


----------



## JKDOS (Jun 22, 2021)

The _data mines_ give us more to lookout and hope for than Nintendo's response to no E3 showing.

I joked a little bit on this before, but to give it some weight, Nintendo saying "new" or "fun" doesn't mean much if we look at their history this year. Below are Nintendo's Animal Crossing tweets from 2021, and some of my points towards them.

The Bunny Day items aren't bad, but calling them "fun" is a stretch considering they just sit there.
Nintendo changes the maze (I assume that's what they're referring to) and says "new twists". The maze is something that can only be done in early may, 1 time out of the year. So while having it is better than nothing, it doesn't really add anything for the game.
The Children's Day and Dragon Boat Festival stuff isn't celebrated by your town or NPCs. It's something you do on your own with a few decorative furniture items. It may be fun for some players, but I don't see it. This is edging close to a quantity vs quality issue. They can keep giving us unlimited seasonal items in Nook's shopping, but the quality of gameplay isn't improving at all.
Since Firework Shows in August 2021 doesn't exist, Nintendo will likely release an update for it and call it a "fun" update.







Some great updates we've seen recently have been increased storage and increased pattern slots. These are some things I wish we'd see more of. Fixes and Improvements to everyday game play.


----------



## meo (Jun 22, 2021)

Just really hoping for the minigames/tours and for villagers to visit your home again.


----------



## Etown20 (Jun 22, 2021)

I'm not sure what to expect from the free updates going forward, but I imagine at least some of the stuff in the previous datamine will come to fruition eventually. I don't know much about datamining, but I don't think the coding about the cafe would have been added 14 months into the game if they weren't eventually planning to utilize it.

There is a perspective I've seen a few times that Nintendo already got us to buy the game, so they aren't going to spend a ton of resources on free updates - and I do agree with that to an extent. That said, if one subscribes to the idea that it's primarily a financial decision, I think it makes the possibility of substantial paid DLC more plausible. Nintendo is aware of the large player base the game has, and I think any company would want to try to monetize that further.

The other possibility is that they may want to add free features (multiplayer?) that require people to continue subscribing to NSO.


----------



## VanitasFan26 (Jun 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The _data mines_ give us more to lookout and hope for than Nintendo's response to no E3 showing.
> 
> I joked a little bit on this before, but to give it some weight, Nintendo saying "new" or "fun" doesn't mean much if we look at their history this year. Below are Nintendo's Animal Crossing tweets from 2021, and some of my points towards them.
> 
> ...


Yeah pretty much this is what they mean when they say "new" I mean its just nothing but seasonal items and I do like how they try to act like the events that we played last year is suppose to be "new". Maybe thats for new players who never played the events before but still. Yeah those Twitter posts really shows how toned down and small the updates have gotten. Its really shocking to me how they overused that word "new" as if to say its something that is much more of a big deal when you realize its just more items.


----------



## Rosch (Jun 22, 2021)

JKDOS said:


> The _data mines_ give us more to lookout and hope for than Nintendo's response to no E3 showing.
> 
> I joked a little bit on this before, but to give it some weight, Nintendo saying "new" or "fun" doesn't mean much if we look at their history this year. Below are Nintendo's Animal Crossing tweets from 2021, and some of my points towards them.
> 
> ...



I think it's not about the adjectives, it's more about the "_activities _to engage with".


----------



## Cosmic_Crossfade (Jun 23, 2021)

So coming from a business standpoint, Nintendo knows that they technically _had_ to say something about ACNH because at this point, they know that if they didn't, it wouldn't be good considering ACNH has been in a content drout. I really wish they'd give us more respect and provide us with some details rather than just keep bread crumbling us but it's whatever at this point.

However...

I'm hoping they give us a MAJOR update. The game needs it bad imo. I'd like some QoL updates personally as I would like to be able to hold more patterns/designs and have our other created individual player characters on our island to hold different patterns/designs. I don't like the idea of making another character (which is supposed to be individually different) only for them to just hold the same patters/designs your other character has. It defeats the purpose of making another character aside from just adding another house to make I feel.

Being able to create our own pants/skirts/shorts would be nice. We've been making top wear and head wear for a while now and I think a cool refreshing change of pace would be to complete the look with customizable bottom wear.

Online is a thing needed. I find ACNH quite boring without it. What made NL last 12 years was the online but with online comes many challenges for Nintendo. They aren't really the best when it comes to monitoring their online sessions. We all saw what the islands on NL became after a while so they would have to make banning players who hack a real serious commitment. Since we can only have 1 game per console, banning hackers should decrease them overall since in order to get another game, they'd need a whole new console. It won't be as easy as NL. I'd think most wouldn't dare try it if they push banning seriously in the beginning in order to get rid of any major hackers that already hacked their switch.


----------



## Dracule (Jun 27, 2021)

Cosmic_Crossfade said:


> Being able to create our own pants/skirts/shorts would be nice. We've been making top wear and head wear for a while now and I think a cool refreshing change of pace would be to complete the look with customizable bottom wear.



YESSSS TO THIS! I want customizable bottom wear for our characters. With how crazy detailed all these AC players have made their tops and hats, it would really help to have bottoms (especially to match coats and other shorter tops). I sometimes have a hard time matching certain bottoms to custom coats, because I’m trying to make it look like a dress/one outfit without it being super obvious, y’know? I’m sure a lot of players feel the same. :3


----------

